

Declaration of process - benschwarz
http://process.germanforblack.com/

======
dkarl
Just a bunch of quotes. Amass enough quotes and you'll have one for every
situation. Well, no, you'll have at least two for every situation. Then you'll
realize that when it comes down to

 _If something feels wrong, it probably is_

versus

 _1) Be humble

2) Shut the fuck up_

the quotes don't help you figure out the difference. They don't help you
figure out whether the people around you are assholes or you're just
depressed. They don't help you figure out whether the customer doesn't
appreciate your work or you don't appreciate that their emphasis on speed at
the expense of quality actually makes business sense for them.

But once you make up your mind, you can pick a quote that makes you feel cocky
about whichever way you decided to interpret the situation. So there's that.

~~~
benschwarz
DKarl, did I advertise it as anything else? I identify with them for one
reason or another, they made my list.

One of the disclaimers on the about page is that from time to time I remove
them, or edit my own, because I don't feel that way any longer. Convenient,
hey? :-)

Hope you found it interesting all the same. Just sharing for the sake of it. I
enjoyed them.

~~~
dkarl
"Declaration of process" might not be the best title for it, then. I don't
know if you're the one who submitted it to HN under that headline, but it
advertises pretty much the opposite of what was delivered.

Not that I think there's much that can be usefully said about process, but a
headline like "Declaration of process" is pretty ballsy in a time when people
are (like me) generally disenchanted with talk about process, so I was
prepared to be challenged and surprised, not treated to a list of
unobjectionable-without-context quotes.

~~~
benschwarz
dkarl, Good response. The headline on hacker news is the headline of the site,
transparent as that… but you're totally right about it being
unobjectionable—its a _personal_ list.

Food for (my) thought.

Thanks!

